# Hedgehog vomitting



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi all. I've had my hedgehog for about 2 months now and starting maybe 3 or 4 days ago, he's been throwing up his food. In the morning, I find a pile of vomit in the corner. I tried hand feeding him 2 kibble pieces a few minutes ago and he ate them but then 10 minutes later, he threw them up in mostly liquid with the kibble just chewed up. He must be keeping some food down though, because he pooped today. I feed him Nutro Max Cat food(pretty generic no-frills) and have been ever since I got him with no problems. I gave him some raw carrot bits the other day and he threw that up as well (after anointing himself for the first time I've witnessed). The vomiting started a day or so before that. I don't have any food lying around so I'm pretty sure he didn't eat anything out of the ordinary. I'm reluctant to take him to the vet because of $ (I'm really just a kid). Other than vomiting, I haven't seen any signs of distress (usually he just gags and throws up, then is back to normal in a instant). He's had dry skin for awhile but it's gotten progressively better with the addition of Flax seed oil on his shoulders and his food every other day. I'm suspicious the oil may be the reason for his vomiting. I put a little more than usual last week(it soaked the food pretty well) and I think he threw it up then. I can't remember if it was the first time but it's possible. I haven't given him any of the oil since then. If any of you have any tips or have experienced this with your HH, please give me advice, whether it be vet related, a diet change, or what ever. Thanks!

P.S.- my HH's name is Mr. Wilson and he's about 4-6 months old. Let me know if you need pics of the vomit (ew) or just wanna see how cute he is


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

He's been vomiting for 4 days and you don't think he needs a vet? 
Quite honestly, he NEEDS to see a vet. The more he vomits after eating, the more he associates eating with feeling bad, then vomiting, and the less of a chance you will be able to get him to eat. And he needs to be able to eat and keep food down SOON, before Fatty Liver Disease sets in. 

What has the temperature been? What is the expiry date on the food?
When you say you put in a bit more oil, are you using flax seed oil that are in capsules? Or in a glass jar? Flax seed oil goes rancid within a few weeks, even if you keep it in the fridge, which is why everyone buys them in capsules instead, as they last practically forever. 

Either way, he needs to see a vet so his tummy can get sorted out, so he can eat without vomiting.


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

I didn't say I don't think he needs to see a vet, I just said I don't have much money, but I am willing to go if necessary. I use the capsules. The temperature in my house has been almost constant for the past 3 weeks in the mid 70s so I don't think that has had any effect. I'll probably schedule a vet checkup Wednesday.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope Mr. Wilson is ok! Let us know how the vet appointment goes!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I've got my fingers, and Basil has his toes crossed that the tummy problem is easily solved. Keep us posted!


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I'm a beginner at this so I'm finding a vet now and going to have him checked out this week. I'll keep you all posted about his condition. Thanks!


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are some pics of Mr. Wilson. I absolutely love him  His full name is (no joke) Mr. Wilson Thorhart McShane Sonic Squiggles. It's a combination of a bunch of my friends adding their ideas for names. But I just call him Mr. Wilson for short haha  He still pretty reclusive sometimes, usually sleeping or curled up in a blanket on my desk. He still hisses a bit when I pick him up but eventually he comes around and lets me pet him without getting cranky. But he's my baby and I love him to death! Hopefully he'll be all healthy and checked out with a clean bill of health by next week.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

If you don't have a scale that can keep track of his weight, you might look into getting one, they're roughly cheap at Walmart for maybe 20 bucks. Make sure that he's eating and drinking, pooping (keeping some food down) and not becoming skinny. If he becomes very inactive, lethargic and wobbly, he's going to need to see the vet sooner than later. After this, I would put a little cash away in a savings account or box as a rainy day emergency fund, you never know when our little friends might suddenly become sick.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmmm... I see that fuzzy gerbil bedding... Any chance he's been eating that and coughing it back up? I would strongly recommend giving him fleece strips instead.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I would definitely take him to the vet for the reasons state above. Fatty liver disease can set in, the hedgehog could become dehydrated, there could be a blockage issue, any number of serious things. Throwing up like that is a serious sign and a hedgehog being so little can go downhill quick.


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

I changed the bedding to fleece a month ago. The pictures is from the first week I had him and I had paper shavings so I don't think that is the cause. He'll be going to the vet soon this week. I'll update later.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

See if the vet can squeeze you guys in for a visit asap. In the meantime, I'd try to syringe feed the hedgehog with some wet food diluted in water, only a little at a time, to make sure he gets some nutrition and doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Is he keeping any water down? Do a dehydration check on him. Carefully pinch a section of the hedgehog's skin on his back, let go and see how long it takes to go back into place. They should return to their normal place immediately. In a dehydrated hedgehog, it will return slowly. Also look at his eyes, dehydrated hedgehogs tend to have a sunken in eye look, and will also get wobbly.

If he is dehydrated, you need a vet now. Ask to have a sub-q of fluids done. You can also start to syringe tiny amounts of fluid into his mouth to try to rehydrate. 

Hopefully your hedgehog's problem is nothing more than a food allergy. Good luck at the vet.


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Update: He drank almost all of his water today and a good portion of his food. I noticed he did vomit some of it, however less than usual. He also peed and then pooped in his wheel a healthy amount. I tried the dehydration test and his skin returned to position immediately and his eyes haven't had any change. He might be getting better but I'm scheduling a vet visit soon either way.


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Just came up with a theory as to the cause of his sickness. Last week, he pooped without me knowing(until days later :roll: ) in the back of a cubby on my desk next to his cage. It smelt pretty bad but wasn't very prominent so I thought the smell was just remnants of his feces on the wheel. Long story short, I sprayed some air freshener in my room and around the cubby. I tried to stay away from the cage but some droplets may have got into it, and possibly even in the water. After I discovered and cleaned up his little present in the cubby, the smell of course went away, but I want to say that Mr. Wilson started vomiting a day or so after I sprayed. He goes back in the cubby regularly and scratches and sleeps and may have licked up some dried drops of the air freshener. This seems like a probable cause but not entirely sure. That's the only irregularity in his diet I can think of. I feel so irresponsible for not considering this sort of risk to him


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's alright, we all make mistakes. ^_^ Glad he's starting to feel better.

Though I do have to say, don't use air fresheners again, not because of him accidentally licking it, but because hedgies have very very sensitive sense of smell. And the air freshener will act as an irritant to their nose. If you need something to keep the room smelling fresh, a box of baking soda works wonders. ^_^

But it will still be good to get him checked over by the vet, just in case. And also bring the can to the vets as well, in case they need to look for possible toxins that may need to be neutralized.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is something good for us all to know. We get lots of questions on this site & the vast majority of hedgehog knowledge comes from someones trial & error. If this is indeed the issue, then you may be helping to save a hedgies life down the road. Perhaps the next time someone comes on the forum to ask about their sick vomiting hedgie, we will remember to ask about any toxic sprays like air freshener. 
I hope all goes well for Mr. Wilson & am glad that he's starting to eat & drink more. Please keep us posted on him.


----------

